

Ask HN: How is Loopt doing these days? - vidar

They were the hot stuff for a while but I havent heard anything from them for a while, anybody know the situation?
======
sama
We've been quiet in the press but hard at work. The three biggest things on
our plate right now are 1) growing as fast as we can 2) integrating Facebook
Places and doing interesting things with the data (eg, what places around me
do my friends go to) and 3) figuring out this new real-time sales model
([http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/02/virgin-america-rides-
loopt-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/02/virgin-america-rides-loopt-taco-
truck-special-to-fifth-largest-revenue-day-ever/)).

~~~
vidar
Good to hear. I am rooting for you guys.

